# If you are not having problems with the uber app what kind of phone and phone service do you use



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

There was an update yesterday and still no improvement. Some drivers are not experiencing any issues so the question is why not? Is it the phone or phone service? One driver I know of uses T mobile and a Note 4. She isn't have any issues.


----------



## AltaClip (Feb 12, 2015)

I think the last 2 updates have created major problems for certain phones - in my case a 3 yr old Gnex running android 4.2.1 on Wind network (AWS).
Bought HTC One M9 last week and no problems.

It was getting so bad on my old phone I stopped using navigation b/c when you clicked the button you were sure to crash the partner app, lose gps and likely not get things rebooted/fixed until you were at your destination. I ended up emailing support for 3/4 of my trips to recalculate fares.

*HERE'S A TEST TO SEE IF YOUR OLDER PHONE IS NOT WORKING ....
Go to the Android Playstore and bring up the Uber Partner app. You might have just one device on your account or several. Click on the area about compatibility. I noticed that even though I had the Partner App installed on my Gnex it now was NOT compatible.*


----------



## CommanderXL (Jun 17, 2015)

I haven't had any issues: iPhone 6 with iOS 8.3 on Sprint.


----------



## superjtrdr (Jun 9, 2015)

I bought a ZTE phone and it's fixed


----------



## Remlap48ddA (Aug 29, 2015)

I'm just using Walmart Straight Talk on an LG Ultimate II with no probs... so far.


----------



## William1964 (Jul 28, 2015)

LG something net10 phone service 3d interface no problems phone 79.95 service unlimited 35 bucks a month.

My main pet peeve or problem is the Google map I Costanza


----------



## pizza guy (Jul 23, 2015)

Anybody have esperience with Samsung Galaxy? I love Samsung phones and my Galaxy 3 was a great purchase, but its showing its age and I replacing it within the next month or so.


----------



## Simon (Jan 4, 2015)

Galaxy s5 att


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

superjtrdr said:


> There was an update yesterday and still no improvement. Some drivers are not experiencing any issues so the question is why not? Is it the phone or phone service? One driver I know of uses T mobile and a Note 4. She isn't have any issues.


Samsung s4 verizon. No issues so far. Just don't ) LIKE the updates. But it works.


----------



## Mike Denunzio (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a Samsung galaxy s & when I try to download the partner app it says it's not compatible....I can't afford another phone...someone please help


----------



## Qdog915 (May 16, 2015)

I have an iPhone 6 plus on ATT and its fine.


----------



## Uber Monkey (Oct 10, 2015)

Samsung Galaxy S6 Edge - Verizon
The only issues I have had are on Uber end; not properly syncing the earnings. Estimated net and the graphs are missing trips, but the trip history shows all the trips and the pay statement has the right total.


----------

